# Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger



## xTc (11. September 2008)

*Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

So, da ich bald gezwungen werde PHP zu lernen, wollte ich mir jetzt schonmal ein Buch dazu kaufen.

Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere mir ja ein gutes Buch für PHP empfehlen. 

Es sollte sehr verständlich sein und nicht gleich zu krass anfangen.


Also, wenn jemand da was kennt, hier posten oder eine PN an mich. Danke.


Gruß


----------



## k-b (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

Beschreibe doch mal auf welchem Stand du bist.

Kannst du HTML/CSS?

Kannst du bereits einige andere Programmiersprachen?


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

Also wenn du wirklich absoluter Neuling bist, und auch noch keine anderen Spachen kannst, empfehl ich dir "PHP und MySQL für Kids". Kostet knappe 20€ und wenn du das durch hast kannst dich gut mit dem Zeugs ausm Inet (Tutorials und Open Books) weiterbilden. In diesem Buch wird auch noch ein bißchen HTML wiederholt.


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

Solche absoluten Anfängerbücher kann ich nicht empfehlen.

Wenn du schon andere Sprachen kannst, schaue dich im Inet um, mach Tuts.. 
denn wenn du schon programmiertechnische Grundzüge beherrschst kommst du mit der Doku von php.net ganz schön Weit. Ansonsten einfach Tuts oder Anwendungsbeispiele suchen - für das was du gerade machen willst.

Bin gerade dabei Ruby on Rails zu lernen, bzw. ist das schon ein bisschen her.. und daher weiß ich wie es ist sich mit etwas neuem zu beschäftigen


----------



## xTc (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*



k-b schrieb:


> Kannst du HTML/CSS?



HTML, CSS, XML und sowas ist kein Problem. Das kann ich.

Also ein Buch für Kinder muss nicht unbedingt sein, etwas anspruchsvoller wäre schon nicht schlecht. 


Gruß


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

Amazon.de: PHP 5 / MySQL 5. Studienausgabe: Caroline Kannengiesser, Matthias Kannengiesser: Bücher

Das würde ich dir empfehlen dann.


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*



xTc schrieb:


> HTML, CSS, XML und sowas ist kein Problem. Das kann ich.
> 
> Also ein Buch für Kinder muss nicht unbedingt sein, etwas anspruchsvoller wäre schon nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



Wenn du im ersten Post gleich die Infos gegeben hättest, hätte man dir auch gleich helfen können.
Außerdem ist das Buch kein Kinderbuch im dem Sinn. Es ist halt einfach erklärt und wäre gut gewesen, wenn du noch nie was programmiert hättest. Aber egal.

Auf quakenet gibts noch ein sehr gute Tutorial, einfach suchen.


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

Damit meinst du wohl das: quakenet:#php FAQ

Grundsätzlich ist PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor au nicht schlecht. einfach php.net/FUNKTIONSNAME eingeben, und du kommst direkt zu der offiziellen Referenz der Funktion zu der du Fragen hast, bzw. Beispiele suchst.


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

Dieses hier:

http://tut.php-q.net/


Wenn wir grad dabei sind, welche Umgebungsentwicklung benutzt Ihr? Ich benutze ein noch etwas älteres Dreamweaver, das mir vom Verein wegen Homepage erstellen mal gekauft wurde. Gibts ein besseres/schnelleres/konfortableres freeware Tool für php/html?


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

Eclipse PDT von Zend.
Ist auch kostenlos. Und Eclipse an sich sowieso die beste IDE


----------



## Kadauz (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*



k-b schrieb:


> Eclipse PDT von Zend.
> Ist auch kostenlos. Und Eclipse an sich sowieso die beste IDE



Eclipse benutzt ich für Java. Ich hab mal PHPEclipse ausprobiert. War aber nicht 100% überzeugt.


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

PHPEclipse war auch noch ziemlich schlecht.

PDT ist da eine ganze Ecke weiter. Wenn du schon Erfahrungen mit Eclipse hast - um so besser! PDT/Installation - Eclipsepedia


----------



## xTc (14. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*



k-b schrieb:


> Amazon.de: PHP 5 / MySQL 5. Studienausgabe: Caroline Kannengiesser, Matthias Kannengiesser: Bücher
> 
> Das würde ich dir empfehlen dann.



Okay, ich werd es mir sobald ich in die Buchhandlung bestellen.

Vielen Dank. 


Gruß


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

*AW: Suche PHP-Buch für Anfänger*

Gern geschehen!


----------

